
Essentials of complexity-theoretic stand-up comedy - revorad
http://scottaaronson.com/blog/?p=414
======
jamesbritt
" ...or the actual flesh-and-blood hairless apes who are dozing off in the
seminar room while you speak."

Wow. I can understand wanting to keep the audience attentive, but the solution
might be, "Don't be boring", rather than "Put on a circus act."

Most audiences _want_ the talk and the speaker to succeed, and give them the
benefit of the doubt. A good way to lose a crowd is to waste time with off-
topic jokes, visual gimmicks, and show-bizzy patter.

